# Suspect escapes on foot after high-speed chase



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NEW BEDFORD - State police and two local police departments were involved in a high-speed chase on the Fourth of July with a BMW allegedly clocked at 127 mph at one point on Route 140. 
The operator, identified by state police as Samuel Caceres, 30, listing addresses in Brockton and New Bedford, eluded apprehension after abandoning the car at about 6 p.m. in Woodbridge Estates on Church Street in New Bedford. 
Church Street neighbors watched in amazement as the BMW raced past their homes and into the development. 
"I said, 'Oh my God,'" said Cindy Ricard, explaining she saw the car race by her on Church Street. "He was flying. I would say he was going 80, 90 miles an hour." 
Her husband, Marc Ricard, heard the car and immediately thought the worse. 
"I heard a screech and the tires and then he flew in there (Woodbridge Estates)," he said. "I gritted my teeth when I heard the tires." 
State police said no one was injured during the pursuit. 
Trooper Keith Ledin of the Middleboro barracks said he was out of his cruiser in the Route 140 northbound rest area in Taunton watching for speeders when he noticed a BMW 325 traveling at a high rate of speed. He said he clocked Mr. Caceres' car at 127 mph on Lidar, a laser gun. 
He said Mr. Caceres attempted to stop, then drove the car at the trooper before swerving to avoid a collision. 
The trooper said Mr. Caceres continued north on Route 140, took Exit 11 near the Galleria, made a loop and then drove south on Route 140. State police said Mr. Caceres ran two red lights as he eluded officers. 
Freetown and New Bedford police then joined state police in the high-speed pursuit. 
At one point, six New Bedford and state police cruisers were involved in the chase on Route 140. 
Mr. Caceres took Exit 5 in New Bedford, abandoned the car in Woodbridge Estates and fled on foot. 
A state police canine unit searched a wooded area near the development but couldn't locate the suspect. 
Trooper Ledin said a warrant has been issued for Mr. Caceres' arrest on charges of speeding, operating a motor vehicle to endanger, assault with a dangerous weapon, failing to stop for a police officer and operating a motor vehicle after revocation of license. 
The trooper said there is also an outstanding warrant for Mr. Caceres' arrest on a charge of failing to appear after suspension of license. 
Contact Curt Brown at [email protected] 
Date of Publication: July 05, 2006 on Page A12


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice. Take his BMW away, that should hurt.


----------

